# Corn Souffle or Spoonbread recipes



## Yakuta (Nov 9, 2004)

Can anyone share their tried and tested Corn spoonbread or souffle recipe.  

I would like to make a corn side dish this Thanksgiving in place of sweet potatoes and I would love to get some ideas.  I am interested in a sweeter version of this not a spicy southwestern kind of version.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 9, 2004)

This is one of Emerils that is really fabulous

Apple and Pecan Spoonbread Recipe
courtesy Emeril Lagasse, 2000 

1/2 teaspoon plus 3 tablespoons butter 
1 cup finely chopped onions 
1/2 cup chopped celery 
Salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
1 cup chopped pecan pieces 
2 cups diced cooking apples, such as Granny Smith, peeled 
4 large eggs, separated 
3 cups heavy cream 
1 1/2 cups yellow cornmeal 
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese 
1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh parsley leaves

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. 
1.Grease a 2-quart rectangle glass dish (8 by 11 1/2 by 2 inches) with 1 teaspoon of the butter. 
2.In a large saute pan, over medium heat, melt the remaining 3 tablespoons of the butter. Add the onions and celery. Season with salt and pepper. Saute until the vegetables are softened, about 4 minutes. 
3.Add the pecans and continue to saute for 1 minute. Add the apples. Season with salt and pepper. Continue to saute for 2 minutes. Remove from the heat and cool completely. 
4.In a large mixing bowl, whisk the egg yolks and cream together. Add the cornmeal and whisk until smooth. 
5.Stir the apple mixture and cheese into the cornmeal mixture. Mix until incorporated. 
6.In another large mixing bowl, whip the egg whites with an electric mixer until very stiff and peaks form, then fold into the apple batter. 
7.Pour the batter into the prepared pan and bake until it sets, about 45 minutes. Remove from the oven and let stand for 5 minutes. Spoon onto serving plates and garnish with parsley.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 10, 2004)

For spoonbread, I am a HUGE fan of the recipe Elf posted in the Dine With Us section.  Here it is!  And several of us have tried it with great success!

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=3990


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 10, 2004)

Thank you kansasgirl and Audeo, both these recipes look really good.


----------



## Konditor (Nov 10, 2004)

> Can anyone share their tried and tested Corn spoonbread or souffle recipe.



*Corn-Leek-&-Pepper Spoonbread*

1 med. leek, rinsed & thinly sliced
½ cup chopped red-bell pepper
1 oz. butter
16 fl. oz. whole milk
1½ cups yellow cornmeal
3 beaten egg yolks
1 cup creamed cottage cheese
1 cup shredded Provolone (or Swiss)
8-oz. can cream-style corn
½ tsp salt
3 egg whites

In large saucepan, cook leek & pepper in butter for about 4 minutes.

Combine milk & cornmeal; add to pan.  Cook, stirring, until mixture is very thick and pulls from sides of pan.  Remove from heat.

In bowl, combine yolks, both types of cheese, corn, and salt.  Stir into saucepan.

Beat egg whites to stiff, but not dry, peaks.  Fold into cheese/corn mixture.  Spoon into greased 2-quart casserole.  Bake at 350° for about 50 minutes, or until blade of knife comes out clean from center.

Serve ASAP.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 10, 2004)

Yakuta, I did not make this, the recipe was given to me by a gal whose corn pudding I tasted, it was sweet and silky, very good.

Corn Pudding 

Corn oil
2 eggs
6 oz evaporated milk
1/4 cup sugar
1 tbs cornstarch
1 16oz can creamed corn
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper
1 tbs sweet butter

Grease 7x7 pan with oil. 350 oven. 
Beat eggs with evaporated milk. Stir together cornstarch and sugar, add in slowly to egg mix. Fold in corn, salt and pepper. Pour in pan, dot with buter. Bake 1 hour.


----------

